# Molly Diseases



## dancexonxwater (Jan 10, 2009)

I have three mollies in my 10 gallon tank. I have noticed over the last couple days that my male molly has become extremely lethargic, and that the female has developed a few black spots on her face and fins. I have read a little about "black spot" but don't see how my fish could have it being that i don't have any snails or plants or any other living matter other than the fish in my tank. also.. the male now has fungus, and i want to treat that, but i'm reading that cottonlike fungus on the fin is a result of another problem. 

i did a water change the other day , i guess it was just too much water (bout half). could that alone have caused stress which caused the cotton fungus, or is it more likely a parasitic problem.

any idea what this could be? how should i go about treating this?

water parameters:
Ammonia - 0
pH - 7.2
temp - 78


----------



## mattfishgeek (Jul 25, 2010)

dancexonxwater said:


> I have three mollies in my 10 gallon tank. I have noticed over the last couple days that my male molly has become extremely lethargic, and that the female has developed a few black spots on her face and fins. I have read a little about "black spot" but don't see how my fish could have it being that i don't have any snails or plants or any other living matter other than the fish in my tank. also.. the male now has fungus, and i want to treat that, but i'm reading that cottonlike fungus on the fin is a result of another problem.
> 
> i did a water change the other day , i guess it was just too much water (bout half). could that alone have caused stress which caused the cotton fungus, or is it more likely a parasitic problem.
> 
> ...


 hi i have bred mollys for years now and love them. That was alot of water to change which can cause stress. just a question do you add salt to your water?. best thing to do is to go out and get fungus treatment if that is what you are sure it is.


----------

